# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  LVL, wearable hydration monitor, LVL Technologies, Inc., Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Designer - LVL Technologies, Inc.

"LVL – The First Wearable Hydration Monitor" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

LVL is the first ever wearable hydration monitor

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> LVL simultaneously tracks your hydration, sleep, heart rate, mood, and activity helping you optimize every workout, every race, every day. 
> 
> It tells you in real time when to hydrate and by how much preventing the harmful effects of dehydration.

----------


## Airicist

Article "BSX LVL Hydration Sensor: Does it actually exist? Oh, and BSX Insight is dead."

by DC RAINMAKER
October 9, 2017

----------

